# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σκούπες & Σκουπάκια >  Ηλεκτρικό σκουπάκι Silver Crest 7.4V

## toni31

Έχω το σκουπάκι περίπου 2 και κάτι χρόνια και έμεινα πολύ ευχαριστημένος για τα 20 ευρώ του. Ήρθε όμως η ώρα να μου πει το αντίο. Μέτρησα τις μπαταρίες και μου λένε 4.02V, δηλαδή όσα μου δίνει μόνο η μία μόνη της, γιατί η άλλη λέει ότι θέλει. Όταν το βάζω να φορτίσει κάνει φόρτιση 5΄΄ και μετά σταματάει. Οι μπαταρίες είναι 18650 1300mAh στα 7.4V και έχει 3 καλώδια. Ερώτηση, που μπορώ να βρω έτοιμες με 3 καλώδια, μπορώ να βάλω λίγο μεγαλύτερες?
 Ο φορτιστής είναι 9.6V/0.3A λογικά θα θέλει περισσότερο χρόνο φόρτισης?

----------


## katmadas

Πανε δωδεκανησου
http://www.batteryworld.gr/c.18650-Series.273952.html
Θα βολευτεις.
Εχει και κατι θηκες.
αλλα θα βγουν πιο ακριβες απο το σκουπακι!

----------


## JOUN

Ναι αλλα με τις ακριβες μπαταριες θα ξεχασει ποτε πηρε  το σκουπακι..Ενω αν ξαναπαρει το ιδιο σε δυο χρονια θα ξαναχαλασουν οι μπαταριες....

----------


## sinos13

Μπορεί να φταίει ο φορτιστής (η πλακέτα που είναι δίπλα στις μπαταρίες)
1. Βγαζεις τις μπαταρίες και τις φορτίζεις με άλλον φορτιστη, ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ
μονο με φορτιστη λιθιου και με επίβλεψη. Αν φορτιστούν φταιει η πλακετα.
Είναι δύσκολο να χαλάσουν στα δυο χρόνια.
2. περνεις δυο 18650 τις κολλας σε σειρα όπως αυτές και δοκιμαζεις

----------


## lepouras

αν είναι από το lidl έχει 3 χρόνια εγγύηση. πήγαινέ το πίσω να πάρεις άλλο. έχεις την απόδειξη?

----------


## toni31

την έχω, αλλά έχει 2 χρόνια. Θα βάλω 2 στα 7.4/2600 στο 20ευρω. Υπάρχει καμιά επιλογή μάρκας?

----------


## andyferraristi

> αν είναι από το lidl έχει 3 χρόνια εγγύηση. πήγαινέ το πίσω να πάρεις άλλο. έχεις την απόδειξη?


Το lidl εντός εγγύησης σου δίνει το προϊόν μόνο εφόσον το διαθέτει. Αλλιώς σου επιστρέφει τα χρήματα ...

----------


## toni31

Στην Δωδεκανήσου έχει κάποιες Panasonicκαι μια GP, από αυτές βλέπω την Panasonic NCR18650B 3.6V/3400mAh, τι λέτε αξίζει σαν μπαταρία?
Οι 18650 βγαίνουν με κύκλωμα προστασίας και χωρίς (protected, unprotected) μετράει καθόλου σαν επιλογή?

----------


## stam1982

Καλημερα για να μην ανοιγω καινουριο θεμα.Εχω το εν λογο σκουπακι και οταν παταω το διακοπτη αναβοσβηνει το λεντ και απο το μοτερ ακουγεται ενα τακ τακ στην ιδια συχνοτητα με το λεντ.Βοηθησα το μοτερ με το χερι αλλα δεν αλλαξε κατι.Μετρησα με ανοικτο διακοπτη τη μπαταρια και δειχνει σταθερα 8,46.

----------


## cult

Εχω ακριβως το ιδιο προβλημα. Το φορτιζω , δειχνει να φορτιζει κανενα πενταλεπτο, και μετα τακ-τακ.
Καμια ιδεα?
Επισης το λινκ με τις batteries δε λειτουργει. ΚΑποια προταση με φρεσκο (σε λειτουργια) λινκ?

----------

